# CL's ADA 30-C & Rimless 10G *starting fresh~ 1-03*



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

oh, the white things in the sand are bubbles, the sand is pure black. 
Let me know what you think.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

nice low light tank. now what to fill the foreground?


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

can't wait to see how this works out. I'm in love with mosses as of late.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ikuzo said:


> nice low light tank. now what to fill the foreground?


I'm thinking that when I get my weeping moss to grow out, I will put it in the foreground, Because I think that it would stay low enough, either that or have a little bit of a bare area, not sure yet.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Not to be a killjoy but didn't someone end up with 10 gallons of water on their floor after removing the plastic rims from their AGA? Something about the silicone job not being as high quality as the tanks that come rimless and are made for that application.

Just something to think about, it would suck to drop that much water in your house.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

I love it!
My only critique would be the two DW pieces on left are the same exact shape height...


----------



## UF_gator (May 28, 2008)

'Nice! how do you take off the rims? lol. 
I think Imma consider taking only the top rim off. in fear of what prototyp3 said


----------



## TubaTime1010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I personally would only take the rim off if I reinforced the seams...With the AGA tanks, I'm scared to even remove the cross-brace on my 29g bowfront...


----------



## stagger (Apr 5, 2006)

Not to be the bearer of bad news, but taking the rim off is very risky. The rim is there for support, as the volume and weight of the water will push the glass outward. Without the rim, the onlything holding the glass together is the silicone, and it was never meant to do so.

It may not leak right away, but the constant pressure on the caulk over time will likely weaken it till it fails.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Blah blah blah, forget the naysayers. 

I'm sure you weighed the options. Taking the rim off a 29 gallon, _bowfront_, is a very different thing entirely. 

I've got a rimless 10 gallon, been running for quite a while now, no problems whatsoever. Here's the journal to mine.

Yours is looking very nice!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

The reason I decided to take the rim off is because I saw a guy that did it on like 5 or 6 of his 10 gallon tanks and I worked great. He made a tutorial type thing on how to do it, so it convinced me to do it. I was able to get the bottom rim off in 1 piece, so I could put it on for when I'm away/not viewing the tank. When I was testing it, I pulled the back and front panels (I know, not smart) and they held up fine, even when the tank is full of water. I have weighed out the pros and cons and have decided on the no rim look, I dont want to have to worry about it. I eouldnt remove the rim mfrom anything larger than 10 gallons. A guy at a pet store told me about how a woman removed the center brace from her 55 gallon, and all 55 gallons of water went onto her living room floor! Yikes!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

I think it looks cool


----------



## JoshP (May 4, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> The reason I decided to take the rim off is because I saw a guy that did it on like 5 or 6 of his 10 gallon tanks and I worked great. He made a tutorial type thing on how to do it, so it convinced me to do it.


Do you have a link to this tutorial? Just curious if you guys did any reinforcing with silicone or whatnot. Thanks


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/59536-removing-plastic-rim-all-glass-tank.html
and
i cant find the tutorial....


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

http://www.dendroboard.com/member-s...738.html?sid=8e68001ff1f779818461a417bcfcbf65
I found the tutorial, I think... http://www.natureaquariumclubofutah.com/How_to_Remove_the_Rim_off_a_Standard_Rimmed_Tank.pdf


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ok, I made little "stands" or "legs" for the light fixture out of an old coat hanger, took like 20 minutes
























and in use(you can see how the water has cleared, and I love the "ripple" of the light reflecting off of the water that you can see on my walls now)








edit: you can see how I have a cherry shrimp in there to help start the cycle, and when algae starts to grow, to keep that in check, until there is algae, I will feed it a small pellet of food every other day (so you know I'm not starving it )
edit part 2: you can also see that I added some pennywort in there until the tank settles in)


----------



## Breakerboy0 (Mar 8, 2008)

Ha thats the same tutorial i used when taking off my rim.
Hanger idea is pretty dank.
Looking forward to seeming the end result of this.

The only thing that bothers me is the left side seems empty to me with only the few small pieces of driftword. I don't know but personally i would perfer a single larger peice complemented with the smaller pieces.

non the less Nice Tank cant wait to see it as the moss grows out.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ya, the left stinks, I ran out of dw... lol


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Breakerboy0 said:


> Hanger idea is pretty dank.


what do you mean?


----------



## tank0211 (Dec 9, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> what do you mean?


Dank=kewl  

I like the idea too!


----------



## lekyiscool (May 27, 2008)

is it safe to remove the bracing?
And are you going to clean thatwhite glue that are on the corners of the tank due to the bracing


----------



## Breakerboy0 (Mar 8, 2008)

tank0211 said:


> Dank=kewl
> 
> I like the idea too!




what he said.


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

Wow that is one of the most wicked DIY instrument ever.
It looks nice and is very usefull. Thanks!

Keep us updated because im doing a moss tank too in 1 week


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Nice tank.

Get a can of black Rustoleum and paint the coat hanger.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Very slick coat hanger trick. Bends are very uniform, and match well.

A little black paint, and you could sell these things on the net!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

guys thanks for all of your comments and the tip about black rustoleum. When I looked up dank, it said it meant old and wet, so I wasnt too sure wat it meant, lol. I can wait until this tank starts to grow and I will be adding some xmass moss in a day or two, but I dont know where to put it....any ideas?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

the coat hanger thing definately looks good.

xmass moss looks good as a carpet...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> the coat hanger thing definately looks good.
> 
> xmass moss looks good as a carpet...


thanks
for the xmass moss, how low does it stay? This is good that it works as a carpet bc I needed one! lol


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

what do you mean stay? you mean stay intact before falling apart like riccia carpets? if so, it will stay forever; just tie it to flat rocks (slate) as you would to driftwood and lay it down. it will spread over the cracks inbetween the rocks.


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Thats a sweet diy! Did you just use a pair of pliers to bend them?

You cherry is really red compared to the substrate.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

CobraGuppy said:


> Thats a sweet diy! Did you just use a pair of pliers to bend them?
> 
> You cherry is really red compared to the substrate.


yeah, I just used needle nose pliers to make them. And, yeah, that cherry has really colored up since I put it on that black sand.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

well, I just couldnt stand not having co2 in this tank, I set up a diy co2 system last night and the anubias and even the moss is pearling, which I something that I have only witnessed once first hand. I also added some.... salvinia? (is that the thing that looks like giant duckweed that is linked together?) to soak up nutrients and eventually cover the surface while I'm gone to Florida in a week. Right now I have a strip of plexi suspended at the surface of the water keeping it in the front left corner of the tank. I will remove the plexi when I leave for the trip.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

well, these arent in this tank, they are actually in my anubias garden, but I have no where to post them ATM, and I'm bored, so I'll post 'em here


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> Looking good!


woah, I didnt know you were on this forum, lol. Did you join because the other one has been "closed" for two days? lol


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

that looks awesome. i wanted to take the rim off my 10 gallon but i didn't because the light fixture wouldn't be supported but after watching those hanger tricks im definitely going to do it!
that was really macgyver of you, looks great

oh and to suggest something
you should totally try and do a moss wall, it would look great.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

monkeyruler90 said:


> that looks awesome. i wanted to take the rim off my 10 gallon but i didn't because the light fixture wouldn't be supported but after watching those hanger tricks im definitely going to do it!
> that was really macgyver of you, looks great
> 
> oh and to suggest something
> you should totally try and do a moss wall, it would look great.


Thanks, I'm honored to be called a MacGyver! lol:hihi: I have thought about a moss wall, but I think that it would take up too much space and would provide a "ladder" for my future shrimp to climb out of the tank:icon_frow :tongue:


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Thanks, I'm honored to be called a MacGyver! lol:hihi: I have thought about a moss wall, but I think that it would take up too much space and would provide a "ladder" for my future shrimp to climb out of the tank:icon_frow :tongue:


what shrimp are you thinking about putting in?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

monkeyruler90 said:


> what shrimp are you thinking about putting in?


Not sure.... probably snowball shrimp or red crystal shimp


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Not sure.... probably snowball shrimp or red crystal shimp


those would looknice
i saw that you had an amano in your other tank, it looks great. is it a female? it has a really nice yellow line


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

monkeyruler90 said:


> those would looknice
> i saw that you had an amano in your other tank, it looks great. is it a female? it has a really nice yellow line


I have 8 amanos in my other tank, so far, I know that 2 of them are females (have had them for a year now and the get tons of eggs) I'm not sure how many of the new batch I got about 3 weeks ago are females though.


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

I really really like this tank.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

mizu-chan said:


> I really really like this tank.


thanks, I should have an update in a few days


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

after vacation photos:
















this stuff has grown soo soo fast:








what is this stringy plant?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

thats bladderwort, a carnivorous plant. take it away carefully.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i would sell it in the swap and shop. its not dangerous, and its traps are meant for insects (small ones) when it grows emmersed (but it has them submerged too). it cant harm fish.


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

I love the floating plants you have there.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

-from the very first post-
Where'd you get the 20 watt compact fluorescent?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> -from the very first post-
> Where'd you get the 20 watt compact fluorescent?


they were two 10 watt screw in bulbs


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

clwatkins10 said:


>


LOL @ your bubble counter!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

macclellan said:


> LOL @ your bubble counter!


LOL, yeah, there was a leak somewhere, so instead of trying to figure out where, I justr put gorilla glue on all the tubes


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

I like the setup, and the light hangers are really well done considering that you made them with pliers. When I first saw them I thought that you used a wire bender.

The only issue that I have with them is - metal+ water+electicity= dangerous situatation. Looking at the pictures very close it seems that they are not touching the water and that the canopy is of plastic. Plastic can still make a good electrical conduit depending on what type.

Suggest that you find some rubber type insulation such as heat shrink which can be purchased at any Fry's, Radio Shack Best Buy etc. and cover the hangers with it. The cool thing is heat shrink comes in several different colors.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

aquaphish said:


> I like the setup, and the light hangers are really well done considering that you made them with pliers. When I first saw them I thought that you used a wire bender.
> 
> The only issue that I have with them is - metal+ water+electicity= dangerous situatation. Looking at the pictures very close it seems that they are not touching the water and that the canopy is of plastic. Plastic can still make a good electrical conduit depending on what type.
> 
> Suggest that you find some rubber type insulation such as heat shrink which can be purchased at any Fry's, Radio Shack Best Buy etc. and cover the hangers with it. The cool thing is heat shrink comes in several different colors.


Thanks for the idea, but I'm not concerned with it. I dont let the hangers touch the water, and the light is made with plastic. I could take pictures of how far away the hangers are from the base of the lightbulb.


----------



## nanojimbo (Jul 2, 2008)

at first glance i thought that was some yeasty gunk exploding out of your diy co2! gorilla glue does its justice!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

lol, a yeasty explosion!  Dont have to worry about that anymore, seeing as I am getting pressurized co2!!! finally!! It will arrive on the 9th! YAY


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

kinda off topic, but I sold some moss from this tank, and used the money to finally became a supporting member :thumbsup:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ok, updates will come in a few days when we get a new computer. So I might not be on for a few days


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

I can't believe you have bladderwort in your tank too! It's been growing in my tank for several months now, and I could never be certain that's what it was. I'm guessing you left it in there for kicks. 

Mine looks identical to yours. Time for further research.


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

That's Utricularia gibba. There are other much more attractive and robust aquatic Utricularia that aren't so invasive if you like odd floaters.

I'm fond of U. macrorhiza
http://shiretoko.muratasystem.or.jp/2006/09/060921be.jpg
http://www.sarracenia.com/photos/utricularia/umacr42.jpg


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I took the bladderwort out. It just didnt look right. The tank has changed a bit, as you will see in the next update.


----------



## zachxbass (Jul 6, 2008)

As many others have already said, love the coat hangers! I just took the rim off of a 10 gallon last night and was trying to figure out how to hang my light, so i think i'm gonna steal your idea  Unless i use clamp on desk lamps... I don't know where, but i know i've seen metal coat hangers coated in plastic that would probably be perfect for this application, although i don't see anything wrong with just the bare metal either.
Great looking tank!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> woah, I didnt know you were on this forum, lol. Did you join because the other one has been "closed" for two days? lol


Actually I had joined a while back and just lurked here. Posted on the other one. ... and yes, when the other one went down I decided to participate. ... caught red handed! :redface:


... time's up... Where are the new pxs. of your tank?....


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> ... time's up... Where are the new pxs. of your tank?....


Im waiting on our new computer to come right now Im doin all this on my PSP lol


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

but dont you like using the up-down-left-right keys to go along a phone pad to type? lol
thats the one thing i hate about the PSP, the browser SUCKS.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> but dont you like using the up-down-left-right keys to go along a phone pad to type? lol
> thats the one thing i hate about the PSP, the browser SUCKS.


haha, yeah, it takes forever to type anything. Cant wait for the new computer to arrive..... any day now


----------



## Ishar (Oct 30, 2007)

where di you find that black sand? from an LFS or a hardware store or something?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Ishar said:


> where di you find that black sand? from an LFS or a hardware store or something?


I Got it from an lfs


----------



## Ishar (Oct 30, 2007)

darn . Thanks though


----------



## DiscusIt'sWhats4DinneR (Apr 25, 2008)

wow! i really like the look of this. i have a 10 gal tank in a bathroom i have been wanting to do this to. i think that using a heat gun i can soften up the silicone and pop the rim off in one piece very easily. even a cigarette lighter does a good job of making silicone very pliable. the only thing stopping me from pursuing this idea is that with an open topped tank i am likely to drop my cell phone in, or trip over something and knock the light into the tank.. also i use a real ugly hob filter that i wish were invisible. i may buy a small aquaclear just because of how it looks, along with a fancy stainless fixture, something from walmart or target if i find something that fits the high tech look, otherwise it'll be one of those coralifes.

im gonna do this, just gonna be careful not to let the cell phone go scuba.

yours turned out awesome, after seeing this i will do the same. i really like your creativity in light hanging.


----------



## DiscusIt'sWhats4DinneR (Apr 25, 2008)

@#$%
i just busted a 10 gal trying to get the rim off.
i was getting impatient at a corner and sort of tried to muscle it off, instead of cutting away as much silicone like i shouldve.
oh well, at least its only a little more than 10 dollars.
i will keep going on this one so i learn the finesse so i dont bust the next one.
couldve been worse, at least no glass went through my hand


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

right now I am going through a bacteria bloom. Pics will hopefully come soon enough


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Bacteria bloom this late in the game? Know what caused it?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

FrostyNYC said:


> Bacteria bloom this late in the game? Know what caused it?


it started when I changed my co2 from diy to pressurized.


----------



## macquatic (Jul 13, 2008)

*Hi*

Hi,
Nice tank. 
What is the funny looking bottel with the foamy looking glue?
Is it a DIY Co2 set-up?
Cheers,
macquatic


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

well, it looked different than this, but I changed it again














Ignore the left side of the tank, that is just random stuff sitting there until I figure out what to do with it.


----------



## nanojimbo (Jul 2, 2008)

defiantly love the mound of life you have on the right side on top of the driftwood! good luck with the left half!


----------



## fish_fasinated (Mar 30, 2006)

how many anubias do you figure you have in that mound? lol its massive, im impressed


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Ive got around 20, all petites.... and I still need more...


----------



## fish_fasinated (Mar 30, 2006)

don't we all, the petites are one plant i can never find locally. or im just not in when they have them


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

well, get this, ever since moving the co2 to my anubias garden, the bacterial bloom cleared up..... go figure


----------



## Fishy_Fun (Feb 9, 2008)

wow that looks awesome.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Fishy_Fun said:


> wow that looks awesome.


thanks, hopefully I will find a good chunk on petite for sale so I can finish the right side up. Not sure what to do about the left side. I am thinking of making a smooth mound of rocks in the back corner and covering it in xmas moss to make it look like a hill sweeping towards the front center and having a field of the xmas moss


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Any ideas on fish to add? I'm looking for a tight schooler..... not sure on what to get... maybe galaxy rasboras?.....


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

this will give you an idea of what I am trying to do (I still dont know how I'm going to get enough petite though)


----------



## NstyN8 (May 9, 2008)

Impressive!:thumbsup:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Any suggestions/ ideas on fish/ plants?


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

That looks amazing!
Not sure about fish. but maybe a small school of smaller fish?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> this will give you an idea of what I am trying to do (I still dont know how I'm going to get enough petite though)


Very cool idea. Can i reccomend lowering the left side down so it doesn't look like the letter "M"


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the letter "M" looks awesome:hihi:

At first I thought that was real...then I saw the same Anubias being repeated over and over again:hihi:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

gmccreedy said:


> Very cool idea. Can i reccomend lowering the left side down so it doesn't look like the letter "M"


Thats just a rough Idea, I dont want it to be as symmetrical as it looks in the picture


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Well, I got some more xmas moss coming in the mail, so I can expand the carpet, and try to emulate a grassy valley


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Guess what guys, I found a load of wild fissidens growing emersed! Luckily, KY is one of the areas it grows wild  I will upload pictures later, if I remember


----------



## purplecity (Jul 28, 2008)

wow 
where did u get black sand


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

purplecity said:


> wow
> where did u get black sand


A local thrift store


----------



## jackh (Jul 2, 2008)

dude get some threadfin rainbows. they dont exactly school but they look so cool


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

got some more xmas moss, but not much change, the water is crystal now though :


----------



## chonhzilla (Apr 22, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## purplecity (Jul 28, 2008)

if only there was a evil carnivorous fish living in that cave and came out to feed on goldfishes lol


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Ive actually really grown to like that cave.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

What kind of lighting do you have over the tank?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

A standard 20" aga incandescent hood with two 10 watt compact fluorescent screw in bulbs from walmart


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok, did you just get a regular 10 gallon tank and take off the top and bottom rims?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Coral Keeper said:


> Ok, did you just get a regular 10 gallon tank and take off the top and bottom rims?


Yes I did. I posted a link somewhere in this thread about it


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok, thanks! Very nice tank BTW.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I just had a crazy idea..... Replace the 10 gallon tank with an ada 30c........ Transfer the stuff on the right side into the 30c and it will fit perfectly!


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)

Would definitely fit perfectly and save you a ton of $$$ on the petites.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Bk828 said:


> Would definitely fit perfectly and save you a ton of $$$ on the petites.


Yeah. I think a robocop light would suffice too


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

So if I did get the 30c, how many liters of AS should I get?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

So what do you guys think of the cube idea?


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

I love cubes!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

MedRed said:


> I love cubes!


who doesnt


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

get a cube


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Just though I would share after a WC








and my shrimp breeding/plant propagation tank (doesnt have a journal)


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

How big is that tank in the second picture? It's really nice.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

it's 29 gallons. Its just a mess of plants thrown in there, no scape at all


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

I actually like it a lot 
Just add a few more stems at the back, more moss, piece of DW, and viola! :hihi:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

how do you have room for all these tanks lol?! my mom would kill me if i had 5!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

my room has no...well...room  lol


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

hehe. my dad cracked and said that i could upgrade my 20 to a 40 Breeder. imo, the best mid size out there  bye bye desk space!


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

although the cube would be totally AWESOME it would be even better if you stuck with the 10 gallon and tried to finish the mountains and valley idea. it would look so awesome. 

and, its great to be a Tennessee vol? i've never heard that.
well, our teams play against each other on 9/20. i'll definitely go to the game and watch.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

lol, I dont have the money for all the petite I would need for the ten, and a cube takes less space, plus Ive always wanted a cube . Yeah, its great to be a Tennessee Vol, we sang it in the parking lot after the '98 Fiesta bowl game! National champs baby, undefeated! So glad I can say I was there lol


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Trimmed the flame. Now you can see where I need to add more petite


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

u should make each side a slope and coat it with petite and then finish the carpet


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> u should make each side a slope and coat it with petite and then finish the carpet


That used to be the plan  But Im changing over to a 30c soon (just need about $20 more) and Im just gonna transfer the right side over


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> That used to be the plan  But Im changing over to a 30c soon (just need about $20 more) and Im just gonna transfer the right side over


poser......what are you planning on the 30c?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Im just gonna transfer the right side over


...to the 30 c


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

still a poser.......you gonna change anything or just transfer?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Im gonna have the mountain in the left corner and have the tank turned more....you'll see


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i cant wait to see


----------



## fishbguy1 (Feb 29, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> my room has no...well...room  lol


lol..I hear you...

I have my 40, 29, and my 6 in my room. The only space I have left for another tank is on my night stand, and that would be something like a 5.5 max...lol


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Looks great. Looking forward to the transfer.


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

I also wanted to ask you the best course of action to remove the rim of the AGA tanks. Tried once on a 2.5 and broke it.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

it looks great, can't wait for the cube


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

mizu-chan said:


> I also wanted to ask you the best course of action to remove the rim of the AGA tanks. Tried once on a 2.5 and broke it.


I used some plant trimmers (rose trimmers) to cut the corners of the plastic rim, then slice through the silicone with a razorblade. Using your two thumbs :thumbsup: :thumbsup: bend the front of the rim up until it peels off. Repeat on the rest of the tank. I posted a link somewhere in this thread


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Is there an update yet?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

no, I really want my 30c but I dont have the mula, I'm going to be breaking a tank down this weekend, and try to sell some of the stuff


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

put up FS ads now, so u can ship 2morrow if possible, help u sell faster.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I dont know what I'll have until I take it out


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Broke down a couple of tanks, had two extra filters, slapped em on, and I like it haha. I also added quite a few shrimp from my 29 gallon tank that I broke down







































I have enough money for the 30c now  I just need to earn money for shipping lol


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I also need to get rid of that wood on the left. Anyone want to buy it from me? haha


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I moved two of the petites today. I think they look better where they are now


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Did someone say party at Chips house?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

lmao that was good  

shrimps are look pretty happy! whens the 30C coming?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

wow 
thats a lot of shrimp.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Ugh, I still need to sell the wood that was in the tank so that I can order the 30c. I just got a car, and dont want to ask my parents to loan me the $20 or so for shipping haha.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

How do you make your moss stay down like that? I really like this tank, it's awesome. Plus the RCS look good!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Ugh, I still need to sell the wood that was in the tank so that I can order the 30c. I just got a car, and dont want to ask my parents to loan me the $20 or so for shipping haha.


good luck buying gas and ADA gold :flick:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Chrisinator said:


> How do you make your moss stay down like that? I really like this tank, it's awesome. Plus the RCS look good!


Its the kind of moss that it is, christmas moss


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I have chrismast moss, but their for amoss wall. I'm gonna try that soon. Would this work for eco complete substrate too?


Sorry for asking a question.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> good luck buying gas and ADA gold :flick:


Haha, true. But, my car is an 09 corolla, therefor I get 35 mpg highway. On my drive to school I average 31 mpg


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Chrisinator said:


> I have chrismast moss, but their for amoss wall. I'm gonna try that soon. Would this work for eco complete substrate too?
> 
> 
> Sorry for asking a question.


Haha, no problem, thats how everyone learns. Yes this would work with EC, mine is tied to pieces of slate


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Alright. Thanks!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Haha, true. But, my car is an 09 corolla, therefor I get 35 mpg highway. On my drive to school I average 31 mpg


i usually get 2 weeks out of one tank. sucks that there are no jobs but thank god im helping my dad renovate the house for gas.  

cant wait til this turns cubed. 

pm me with a list of what youve got for sale, i might be able to help out..


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Chrisinator said:


> Alright. Thanks!


No problem. Dont be afraid to ask questions


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Great looking tank! 

A few questions for you. What happened to the 2232? Are you still using 2 10w spiral pc's?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I never had a 2232... and yes I was using two 10 watters, but I changed the 10 watt bulb thats over the mound to a 15 watt bulb about a week ago


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

well, I FINALLY ordered the 30c, the renovation is on, waiting for it to arrive. It is supposed to be one of the "new" ada type tanks, I cant wait


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

OOOOOH YEAHHHHHH ! cant wait


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> well, I FINALLY ordered the 30c, the renovation is on, waiting for it to arrive. It is supposed to be one of the "new" ada type tanks, I cant wait



what do you mean "new"? is there a new type?

btw, are you going to use the lily pipes? or do!aqua?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> what do you mean "new"? is there a new type?
> 
> btw, are you going to use the lily pipes? or do!aqua?


the "new" kind has thicker and clearer glass. As for the pipes, I am going to be using one or two of my current hob's, while they are in use, Im going to save up for a 2215 or a 2217 for my 20 gallon and move the 2213 from my 20 gallon tank to this one. After buying the 2215/2217 If I still feel like pouring money into this tank, I will buy some Do!aqua pipes, that is, if I can find some for sale . I might just buy some of your pipes though...


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> the "new" kind has thicker and clearer glass. As for the pipes, I am going to be using one or two of my current hob's, while they are in use, Im going to save up for a 2215 or a 2217 for my 20 gallon and move the 2213 from my 20 gallon tank to this one. After buying the 2215/2217 If I still feel like pouring money into this tank, I will buy some Do!aqua pipes, that is, if I can find some for sale . I might just buy some of your pipes though...


new kind is the same price??

anyway, hopefully if you do buy mine i will have mastered the lily by then :thumbsup:


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Dude I love how clean the tank look without the rim


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> anyway, hopefully if you do buy mine i will have *mastuered *the lily by then :thumbsup:


Oh, I thought that was a different word:hihi:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Oh, I thought that was a different word:hihi:


haha, typical 13-14 y/o


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Felt like messing around with my camera. Finally figured out what shutter speed was the best. Did a mini photo shoot.























A not so good picture of a petite patch:








Some kind of mini java fern maybe:








One of the best shrimp pics Ive taken:








Here is where I figured out the best shudder speed to use:
















































Sorry how some of the pics seem repetitive


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

wen is the 30c coming?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> wen is the 30c coming?


They are probably going to mail it out Tuesday or Wednesday. I ordered from ADG, so they got set back by the hurricane. I ordered from them because I saved $15 from shipping. I can wait for $15 :hihi: (Im cheap )


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh, Sorry about the last four pics, Its just me messing around with the placement of the hairdryer to make ripples on the surface of the water


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> They are probably going to mail it out Tuesday or Wednesday. I ordered from ADG, so they got set back by the hurricane. I ordered from them because I saved $15 from shipping. I can wait for $15 :hihi: (Im cheap )


man, i wish u were closer to an ADA store like me, i wanna see the 30c set up. drive to california and get one


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> man, i wish u were closer to an ADA store like me, i wanna see the 30c set up. drive to california and get one


lol, california is my dream place to live (aside from high prices) I would love to go to ucla, but its not gonna happen haha.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow! It looks awesome! I really would like to try that moss 'substrate'.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> lol, california is my dream place to live (aside from high prices) I would love to go to ucla, but its not gonna happen haha.


lol, LA has ADA stores or not?

idk, anyway, tell us when you get it 

we wanna see :flick:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> lol, LA has ADA stores or not?
> 
> idk, anyway, tell us when you get it
> 
> we wanna see :flick:


I sure will let you guys know when it comes. And no, I dont want to go to ucla just because there is an ADA store in the state. I dont think LA has any ada stores though. Just San Fran I believe...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Ok, well, Im wondering if I should order a "garden mat" from ADG, I know that there are alternatives like exercise mats, but what would you guys say is my best bet?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i went the cheap way on mine 

there are placemats for tablesthat work good, they have like foam on 1 side and laminate on other, put laminate against surface and foam under tank, wrks good, oly slides b4 filling, doesnt move under pressure.

another option is a yoga mat.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

It looks like you're 1/2 way there!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks guys. Now that Im thinking about it, Im wondering If the 27 watt hampton bay light will be enough to satisfy my needs. I might wind up making my own light. Why dont they make a 30x30 garden mat? The closest that they have is 30x45. I sure cant wait for my tank. It will be my first ADA product. (lol, we really do treat ada like its magic haha)


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Thanks guys. Now that Im thinking about it, Im wondering If the 27 watt hampton bay light will be enough to satisfy my needs. I might wind up making my own light. Why dont they make a 30x30 garden mat? The closest that they have is 30x45. I sure cant wait for my tank. It will be my first ADA product. (lol, we really do treat ada like its magic haha)



i think they only have 30 x 60 cm garden mat.

27 watts should be plenty, im growing plants with 18 watts over my 30c


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> i think they only have 30 x 60 cm garden mat.
> 
> 27 watts should be plenty, im growing plants with 18 watts over my 30c


http://www.adgshop.com/Garden_Mat_p/108-401.htm


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

out of stock :icon_wink


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

DIY surface skimmer mach I








Cost me $1.50 for the two pvc elbow joints. If It works well, I may replace the white pvc pipe with clear pvc and paint the elbows black 
EDIT: After 1 minute it has already skimmed all of the scum off of the surface of the water. The scum is mostly there because my cat drinks from this tank and the oil comes off of his mouth because of his cat food  lol


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

great idea!!! do you get any noise from any air getting sucked in? 



clwatkins10 said:


> DIY surface skimmer mach I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> great idea!!! do you get any noise from any air getting sucked in?


So far no air has gotten sucked in, Im thinking about making some kind of float thing that lets water in from the bottom if the water level inside the pipe gets too low


----------



## Basilisk (Mar 1, 2004)

Gotta say the legs for the lamp are great. One of the best minimal fixes to the issue. I had seen them long ago, just delayed the appraisal. 

I like the way the moss is growing. Also the fern looks interesting. I like the rounded leaf tips, I rarely get one.

Great tank.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Basilisk said:


> Gotta say the legs for the lamp are great. One of the best minimal fixes to the issue. I had seen them long ago, just delayed the appraisal.
> 
> I like the way the moss is growing. Also the fern looks interesting. I like the rounded leaf tips, I rarely get one.
> 
> Great tank.


Thanks. Yeah, the fern is interesting. I got it mixed in with some other plants that I bought. I asked the guy who sent me the plants about it and he said he had no idea what its actual i.d. was. He said that they all get rounded leaves, grow fast, and only get 3-4 inches tall total. This patch started from around 3 or 4 small leaves 
I think that I will eventually order a surface skimmer off of ebay, but until then, this works wonders


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Ok, well I ordered some java fern 'trident' and it's coming in the mail tomorrow. I cant wait! lol. Its going to go somewhere in this tank probably. Ive got a couple of choices for the light for my 30c. After I save enough for a 2215 (or maybe a 2217, still not sure) for my 20 gallon, I will buy a new light for my 30c, or I could just use my robocop (hampton bay) light. If I do order a new light, it will be from catalina. I dont know if I should order the 10 inch light or the 12 inch light They are both the same wattage but the 10 inch light is $4 cheaper. (I know, whoo 4 dollars) They would both fit over the tank fine, but the 10 inch light might save space or somethin.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

A small update with the new java fern 'trident'
























Closeups of the new fern


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Very nice. Reminds me of a small version of Lauralee's tank.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

You should take an ADA shot without the filter and stuff and with the surface ripples and white background


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

jaidexl said:


> Very nice. Reminds me of a small version of Lauralee's tank.


Thanks!


ZooTycoonMaster said:


> You should take an ADA shot without the filter and stuff and with the surface ripples and white background


I will probably do that before I break it down


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> I will probably do that before I break it down


What?! Break what down? Are you serious? I love this tank :-(


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Ebichua said:


> What?! Break what down? Are you serious? I love this tank :-(


Dont worry! Remember the 30c? They are mailing it tomorrow or the next day. The hurricane really set them back. I will probably just transfer the right side of this tank over to the 30c exactly the way it is now....at least for a while


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

Do you have pictures of your willow moss? I bought some from you a month or two ago and just a few weeks ago, did it ever really started growing. Mainly because I went on vacation and didn't turn the lights on for them... so they kinda died back a bit. Now I have the lights on 24/7 in that willow moss-only tank so it's coming back to life. 

I'm really interested in seeing your willow moss. I saw A. hill's and I'm not sure if it really looks like his type... I'm so confused :-(


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Ebichua said:


> Do you have pictures of your willow moss? I bought some from you a month or two ago and just a few weeks ago, did it ever really started growing. Mainly because I went on vacation and didn't turn the lights on for them... so they kinda died back a bit. Now I have the lights on 24/7 in that willow moss-only tank so it's coming back to life.
> 
> I'm really interested in seeing your willow moss. I saw A. hill's and I'm not sure if it really looks like his type... I'm so confused :-(


I gave you all of the willow moss that I had. I didnt want to worry about it mixing with the flame and christmas moss that I have. A. Hill said that there were two types of willow moss, I guess I just had the other kind. I got it from neonshrimp.


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

Ah  I should contact him then. 

Will you be continuing your cube tank within this thread? I'd love to follow up on it! ^^


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes, I will keep it in this thread


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Check out these sweet rocks I got at a local nursery for free 















Too bad they are the only ones like this that I could find. They are all the same size. When wet, they are dark grey


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

sweet indeed!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

hey did you find that sweet piece of arching driftwood or did you buy it?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> hey did you find that sweet piece of arching driftwood or did you buy it?


I bought it. No where to find dw like that around here  lol


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

The 30c was shipped today!


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Looking good. How come your moss is growing sideways instead of upwards? I want mine to do that but it only seems to want to head towards the light.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

MrAL said:


> Looking good. How come your moss is growing sideways instead of upwards? I want mine to do that but it only seems to want to head towards the light.


Are you talking about the flame moss on the wood? I just mashed it down some to help it fill in some bald spots


----------



## Black Hills Tj (Jul 19, 2008)

What is the plant on the driftwood? It looks like an anubia.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Black Hills Tj said:


> What is the plant on the driftwood? It looks like an anubia.


Anubias petite


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

I like the tag "awesome tank"


----------



## Black Hills Tj (Jul 19, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Anubias petite


I wasn't sure if it was petite or nana. It looks very nice!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> I like the tag "awesome tank"


L O L! Who put that tag on there? It seriously wasnt me hahahaha!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Black Hills Tj said:


> I wasn't sure if it was petite or nana. It looks very nice!


Yep. Thanks. Petite is one of my favorite plants!

...I can't wait for my cube!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Guess what?!!
































The christmas moss and trident:
























Sorry for not taking a final pic of the 10.
I'm not sure if I'm going to put the christmass moss back in just yet...


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

seems empty, maybe u should make 2 hills, with similar composition on each side.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh, and it is the "new" kind of ada tank, it has thicker glass (5mm) and it has clearer glass (hardly any green tinge when looking down the edge)


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

sweet, so that means when i get my 60p it'll be super clear. is it optiwhite glass?


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Wow! Looks great. I really love the look of the cube. 
Can't wait for this tank to evolve. That DW you have is already amazing.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Oh, and it is the "new" kind of ada tank, it has thicker glass (5mm) and it has clearer glass (hardly any green tinge when looking down the edge)


i knew there was something different about it   

looks great roud: epiphyte only tank?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> sweet, so that means when i get my 60p it'll be super clear. is it optiwhite glass?


I've never had any "opti white" or "starphire" tanks, but it _sure_ looks like it 



mizu-chan said:


> Wow! Looks great. I really love the look of the cube.
> Can't wait for this tank to evolve. That DW you have is already amazing.


Thanks mizu


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> i knew there was something different about it
> 
> looks great roud: epiphyte only tank?


Probably, at least for now


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

You're gonna send out free samples of the Trident, right?:hihi:

Nah jk. Nice looking tank so far! Look exactly like the 10 gal:hihi:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

The glass is very clear:
















Compared to an AGA 2.5 gallon tank's glass:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

Looks fantastic! I'm a big fan of this moss/anubias/fern tank (as I said before!). What did you use to create that xmas moss carpet? Flat rocks? Mesh?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Ebichua said:


> Looks fantastic! I'm a big fan of this moss/anubias/fern tank (as I said before!). What did you use to create that xmas moss carpet? Flat rocks? Mesh?


lol, once again, I tie to slate pieces


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

just because:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

haha the moss is back!! it looks great  so clear and clean 

edit: take out your filters and put some black behind the glass and then take a picture mr. amano


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

damn, thats some smexy moss.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> haha the moss is back!! it looks great  so clear and clean
> 
> edit: take out your filters and put some black behind the glass and then take a picture mr. amano


Thanks, I might later 



fishman9809 said:


> damn, thats some smexy moss.


smexy?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=smexy


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

Ah ;-) you must have mentioned that somewhere in this thread. Haha, I skimmed over it and just looked at pictures.
Anyway, it looks awesome!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=smexy


ahh



Ebichua said:


> Ah ;-) you must have mentioned that somewhere in this thread. Haha, I skimmed over it and just looked at pictures.
> Anyway, it looks awesome!


it's okay, I must have said it on other forums. I'm sure I've said it at least 4-5 times on them lol

one more :


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

How did you find the 30c?!?!?!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Down_Shift said:


> How did you find the 30c?!?!?!


http://www.adgshop.com/default.asp


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Woah nice moss carbet


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

CobraGuppy said:


> Woah nice moss carbet


thanks, Christmas moss works really well as a carbet


----------



## Basilisk (Mar 1, 2004)

Looking great, as usual.

What happened to java fern 'little'?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Basilisk said:


> Looking great, as usual.
> 
> What happened to java fern 'little'?


its in my high tech tank, wanted to speed up growth :icon_roll


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

MedRed said:


> beautiful


thanks medred


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Just thought I would try to get some pics of unfurling trident leaves


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

its good to know one of the best young aquascapers, clwatkins


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> its good to know one of the best young aquascapers, clwatkins


HAHA! I wish! But thanks  lol


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

pshh, you should enter this in the AGA competition.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> pshh, you should enter this in the AGA competition.


It still has a way to go, but when is that contest? Guess it's google time haha


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

no idea when, haha, but if u tank out all equip and do photo shoot, im sure it'll fare quite well when teh tank is done.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> no idea when, haha, but if u tank out all equip and do photo shoot, im sure it'll fare quite well when teh tank is done.


haha, and get a better camera, it's only 3.8 mega pixels, and my phone is 2.0:smile:, but the scape isn't that great lol I should really add some rocks or something if I wanted to do really well, you know, follow all those weird rules of aquascaping, such as the golden ratio or whatever it is called:icon_roll


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

golden ratio = 2:3 rule

and also, i otta come over to Ky and kick ur butt for no stems, haha. just make it with more rocks. like kinda jagged. is that piece of wood like built for the corner, or can it go in the middle? if it can, i would put it there, add rocks in the middle, some stems in the corners and maybe some lobelia small form at base of wood.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> golden ratio = 2:3 rule
> 
> and also, i otta come over to Ky and kick ur butt for no stems, haha. just make it with more rocks. like kinda jagged. is that piece of wood like built for the corner, or can it go in the middle? if it can, i would put it there, add rocks in the middle, some stems in the corners and maybe some lobelia small form at base of wood.


haha, yeah, I know what it is, just wasn't 100% on the name.
When I do a rescape [and yes, I will] I will add some stems and such, we'll see how it does


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

whowee, thats a plenty neat moss scape

very good layout and positioning, once it grows in will look even more awesome


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I thought that I had transferred the plants without any shrmpy hitch hikers, even swished the moss around in a bucket of water, and let it sit in my 55 gal tank full of fish for 2 days. I look in the aquarium last night, and saw two tiny shrimp sitting there mocking me  no snowballs for a while


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

CRS maybe instead?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

OD with some nitrate?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> CRS maybe instead?


too expensive


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

but then again, if they breed, casholo for u, and lots of it.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> OD with some nitrate?


I was thinking some kind of od. Would that not hurt the plants? How long do you think that I would have to go before changing the water to reduce the nitrate?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> but then again, if they breed, casholo for u, and lots of it.


lol, not too comfortable with shipping animals...


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

then what do you expect to do with al those snowballs ?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

any time i add nitrate to my tanks my shrimp die and plants do fine lol. reeeeeeally should find a 1/4tsp spoon  

but im sure if you do like a 3x dose they would die. but you could get some algae from the excess nitrates so you might want to keep the light down during the extermination :icon_twis


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> then what do you expect to do with al those snowballs ?


lfs credit and friends. I am getting one of my friends interested in planted aquaria  I wrote down this site for him to visit today actually


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> any time i add nitrate to my tanks my shrimp die and plants do fine lol. reeeeeeally should find a 1/4tsp spoon
> 
> but im sure if you do like a 3x dose they would die. but you could get some algae from the excess nitrates so you might want to keep the light down during the extermination :icon_twis


Yeah, I know. I could dose one night after lights out, unplug the lights for the day, then do a wc before the lights come on the day after that....sound good?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> lfs credit and friends. I am getting one of my friends interested in planted aquaria  I wrote down this site for him to visit today actually


spread the disease!!!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Yeah, I know. I could dose one night after lights out, unplug the lights for the day, then do a wc before the lights come on the day after that....sound good?


sounds like your quite the killer


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> spread the disease!!!


haha! It'd be nice to have fellow aquarist friends locally


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Just wanted to say your tank looks great:icon_excl


I've been looking at that 30-c and a few other of their smaller tanks, I really wouldn't mind one:hihi:

-Andrew


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

A Hill said:


> Just wanted to say your tank looks great:icon_excl
> 
> 
> I've been looking at that 30-c and a few other of their smaller tanks, I really wouldn't mind one:hihi:
> ...


Thanks Andrew! It means a lot  The silicone job by ADA has gotten a lot better (it was already great haha) and the glass is practically opti- white or starphire on just the normal version of the tank and the glass is thicker, which means less bowing. I highly recommend them :thumbsup:


----------



## Jeremy VanderKelen (Jan 18, 2008)

First time I checked this one out fully. Must say you nailed this one. The trident seems so right and the moss is looking just the way you want it. Nice setup for a small cube. It's hard to make those small cubes fill in with a full scape without filling the whole tank with plants and you have done it here.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Jeremy VanderKelen said:


> First time I checked this one out fully. Must say you nailed this one. The trident seems so right and the moss is looking just the way you want it. Nice setup for a small cube. It's hard to make those small cubes fill in with a full scape without filling the whole tank with plants and you have done it here.


Thanks! I'm kinda wondering if I should fill in the back right corner some...


----------



## Jeremy VanderKelen (Jan 18, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Thanks! I'm kinda wondering if I should fill in the back right corner some...


You are welcome. I am not sure if a fill in would be good. If you do want to try something maybe a small compact plant in the back right corner. A hygro compact or maybe a small sword that doesn't grow to tall. A 3 or 4 inch plant positioned in the back right could make a second triangle for you as well. You have the obvious large triangle from the top left corner to the bottom right corner but if you could implement a second trianlgle that came from the other way I think it would be eye catching. A smaller triangle I think would work from about half way up the right side down to the bottom left corner. 

Then again, it looks sweet like it is so it's all up to you. Since you have seen it like this I say go for it and try something more. Can always go back right?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Not much has changed, just have the 27 watt hampton bay light on this tank now, which accentuates the rimless look


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

SOOO nice!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> SOOO nice!


Thanks! I have noticed my photography skills getting better


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I think it has more depth now


----------



## eric_c (Sep 25, 2008)

I just read through this thread for the first time - it was great to see the evolution (along with the switch of tanks!) The new scape is just awesome. Now I'm gonna need a cube too, haha.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

The sun was shining through the corner of the tank, and it acted as a prism


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

the tank looks awesome man 
keep up the good work


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i love the moss lawn. the HOB filter modification is nice too..


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

love the xmass moss carpet, keep us updated


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Possible rescape scenario








I forgot to put a ruler in the pic, but this scape would fit in the tank perfectly.
LMK what your opinions are


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I would wait a bit to change scapes.

I think it wouldn't be easy to pull the rocks off because they're just so shallow.

Have fun either way, it looks like it'd be a fun scape.

Then again, filling up a glass cube with rocks 

-Andrew


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

A Hill said:


> I would wait a bit to change scapes.
> 
> I think it wouldn't be easy to pull the rocks off because they're just so shallow.
> 
> ...


I agree, It would be a bit shallow, but I am thinking of putting some 1 inch pvc "struts" under the rocks to elevate them more. The pipes would be covered by the sand. I did a minor rescape, well, not really a rescape, just took out the flame moss. I am going to replace it with christmas moss and have the moss "cascading" down the wood in the front. pics to come soon


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Ok, I realize that some of you may not like it like this, but I do lol


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I understand what you're saying.

I would go for it, sounds fun:thumbsup:

As for your current scape change, it looks really flat in the pictures. I'm sure it looks better in person. (not saying it looks bad but you know what I mean)

Oh, and that picture of the prism effect is awesome.

-Andrew


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I understand, the trident leaves seem to divide the tank in two


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Rescape in progress:


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Too many rocks.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Should I take out the front rock? I kinda like it like that though...


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

i would honestly tank it out because it would open up the front a bit more or use a smaller rock but it's your tank and you should do what you want with it. I just think you need like one different species of plant in the tank like a stem plant in the lower right or upper right but overall, I really think it's great aquascaping and you should keep it up!!!!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i like it  
take a picture of it without the rock in the front. i don't like even numbers, but it could work lol


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Use only one or two rocks. Maybe some wood. Or have the back plants even higher on the left.

Or have the plants covering more of the rocks and have the rocks barely peek out in between the plants.

The rocks are suffocating your scape right now.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> i like it
> take a picture of it without the rock in the front. i don't like even numbers, but it could work lol


Yeah, I mainly put it in the so that I would have an odd number of rocks, but I really like it. It's also serving as a wall to keep my sand at a slope.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

epicfish said:


> Use only one or two rocks. Maybe some wood. Or have the back plants even higher on the left.
> 
> Or have the plants covering more of the rocks and have the rocks barely peek out in between the plants.
> 
> The rocks are suffocating your scape right now.


The rocks are my scape:icon_roll. I wanted it to look like some plants growing in the cracks of a mountain face. The moss will soften the rocks up a bit when it grows in, and I think that you will like it better then 
Thanks for the advice though


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

clwatkins10 said:


> The rocks are my scape:icon_roll. I wanted it to look like some plants growing in the cracks of a mountain face. The moss will soften the rocks up a bit when it grows in, and I think that you will like it better then
> Thanks for the advice though


Is there another side of the rock on the right that's a big more "sharp"?

It doesn't blend in as well with the other rocks because it's so round. Looking forward to having the moss grow out more.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

epicfish said:


> Is there another side of the rock on the right that's a big more "sharp"?


I'm afraid not. here are some more pics of the rocks
























The rocks were free, so I'm not complaining :hihi:


----------



## Karl.E (Aug 28, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> The rocks are my scape:icon_roll. I wanted it to look like some plants growing in the cracks of a mountain face. The moss will soften the rocks up a bit when it grows in, and I think that you will like it better then
> Thanks for the advice though


That's what I was thinking when I saw it. I really like it! I wanna see it grow in a bit more though.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

if you like it leave it. youre the one who is taking care of it.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks nice! :thumbsup:

I like the contrast/symmetry going between the Pothos and the Anubias.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> Looks nice! :thumbsup:
> 
> I like the contrast/symmetry going between the Pothos and the Anubias.


lol, thanks. I just had it in my room and figured it would benefit from the extra light from the aquarium


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow nice journal, I'm liking the scape but that round rock really doesn't fit. I say break into pieces. I think you would be able to get some nice angle piece out of that!

How'd you get them for free. Nice looking rocks I would say for that price.:icon_wink


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

thief said:


> Wow nice journal, I'm liking the scape but that round rock really doesn't fit. I say break into pieces. I think you would be able to get some nice angle piece out of that!
> 
> How'd you get them for free. Nice looking rocks I would say for that price.:icon_wink


all of the pieces are round...
I got them from a guy I know at a garden center


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

I'm inspired, I think this could be the type of scape my 11" cube needs!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

garuf said:


> I'm inspired, I think this could be the type of scape my 11" cube needs!


What a great compliment! Thanks


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Last ones for now lol








It looks like a face:


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

What type of Anubias is that? I like how its really bunched together with dense and lush growth. I sorta want some now....

Nice tank and great inspiration.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

SearunSimpson said:


> What type of Anubias is that? I like how its really bunched together with dense and lush growth. I sorta want some now....
> 
> Nice tank and great inspiration.


It's anubias petite, one of my favorites. Thanks for the compliment


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


>


Either tank's small, or those are huge MTS


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Either tank's small, or those are huge MTS


both. They are pretty big, but the tank _is_ kinda small.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Your scape looks better now. those stones are really nice. I liked the large bro ken stone you had in the front before. Once the moss start to cover some of the stones and some algae grows on them your scape will come together. It does look like a face of a mountain. I would not add any wood. You do need a background the filter intakes are distracting. Oh. What happened to the trident?
You inspire me to start my 30C, but my 120P and 60P are not finished yet. Once again I have to say those are really nice stones. Keep it up.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

MARIMOBALL said:


> Your scape looks better now. those stones are really nice. I liked the large bro ken stone you had in the front before. Once the moss start to cover some of the stones and some algae grows on them your scape will come together. It does look like a face of a mountain. I would not add any wood. You do need a background the filter intakes are distracting. Oh. What happened to the trident?
> You inspire me to start my 30C, but my 120P and 60P are not finished yet. Once again I have to say those are really nice stones. Keep it up.


Thanks! Yeah, I'm actually looking forward to some algae on the rocks:icon_roll


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Actually now that MB brought the Moss part up I can see that it will look a lot better once the moss fills in. Also do you think that anubias will look really nice if it sort of grows down along the side of the rock. Hope to see some more growth in the coming weeks!


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Awesome job, cl! Usually, I don't care for rounded stones, but here I like them a lot. They match the softness of the rolling hill of Anubias and the nature of the moss.

Beautiful tanks like this one give me ideas for for things I'd like to try myself. For example, seeing all of your Anubias growing like that -- the green contrasting so well with the gray of the stones -- makes me want to scape a tank with Anubias Nana cascading down steps of rock, like a hanging garden.

What's also cool is that your Anubias Nana "Petite" matches the plant on your desk. It's like taking wabi-sabi to a whole 'nother level!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Ugly Genius said:


> Awesome job, cl! Usually, I don't care for rounded stones, but here I like them a lot. They match the softness of the rolling hill of Anubias and the nature of the moss.
> 
> Beautiful tanks like this one give me ideas for for things I'd like to try myself. For example, seeing all of your Anubias growing like that -- the green contrasting so well with the gray of the stones -- makes me want to scape a tank with Anubias Nana cascading down steps of rock, like a hanging garden.
> 
> What's also cool is that your Anubias Nana "Petite" matches the plant on your desk. It's like taking wabi-sabi to a whole 'nother level!


Thanks so much UG!  I figured the rocks would be darker, but I like them a lot! I never realized how the pothos went with the petite, but I guess it's a good thing that it does  Thanks everyone for the great compliments.
Oh, and I fixed the rock on the bottom middle so that it looks better.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

This tank will now be getting the 2213  I ordered a 2217 for my 20 gallon today and I will move the 2213 that is currently on the 20 to this tank when the new filter arrives


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I did a little rescape after I took these pics. I'll get more now


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I really only moved one rock. Oh, and I added about 2/3 of the trident back in.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

no shrimp yet? not cycled?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> no shrimp yet? not cycled?


It's been cycled since the day I set it up (mature filter, live sand) I just haven't gotten around to the shrimp


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> It's been cycled since the day I set it up (mature filter, live sand) I just haven't gotten around to the shrimp


lack of funds like me?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> lack of funds like me?


pretty much  I just bough a 2217 after all   (which means that this tank will get the 2213)


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> pretty much  I just bough a 2217 after all   (which means that this tank will get the 2213)


coolio 

i would get a spraybar, 2213's are super strong on my 30c :/


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> coolio
> 
> i would get a spraybar, 2213's are super strong on my 30c :/


I might, but I might just get a loc-line flared nozzle


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

but wont hose raise the flow in a specific area because of the narrowed nozzle?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> but wont hose raise the flow in a specific area because of the narrowed nozzle?


I'm not sure, but I'll see how it works out.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Installed the 2213 on this tank today:
















Check out how huge the 2217 is:


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 8, 2008)

I've been following the thread and I just gotta say that your tank has become quite amazing, the rock work couldn't be better, KUDOS


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

DarioDario said:


> I've been following the thread and I just gotta say that your tank has become quite amazing, the rock work couldn't be better, KUDOS


What a wonderful comment. Thanks:bounce:


----------



## Rion (Dec 29, 2006)

those plants look amazing!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Rion said:


> those plants look amazing!


Gracias


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

ill comment this one too  

i love the mountain style. looks like something that would be around a waterfall.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> ill comment this one too
> 
> i love the mountain style. looks like something that would be around a waterfall.


Thanks. I'm getting a couple more petites in a few days to fill in the bare cracks on the left side. I also added some subwassertang to replace the moss in the back left


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

are you doing anything for co2?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> are you doing anything for co2?


Nope, not yet. But tomorrow (probably a few weeks from now :hihi I might move my 20 gallon over near this tank and split a line off.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

and move the vizio? pff. i bet you have more money in the tank than the tv lmao


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> and move the vizio? pff. i bet you have more money in the tank than the tv lmao


It would actually be to the right of the vizio. Boy I love that tv. (it was my combined christmas and birthday gift from my whole family lol)


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

You've got some awesome tanks man! Just read a lot of your stuff. Cool ideas!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I was getting sick of the surface film from my cat drinking out of the tank so I made a 'lily' outflow out of a bottle. It works great and actually creates a whirlpool. It's not very noticeable either


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

pics of lily? (of cat drinking too)


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> pics of lily? (of cat drinking too)


lol, the cat only drinks in the morning when I'm too groggy to get up and get him down. Here's the lily, I couldn't get a pic of the whirlpool, my camera is too crappy:icon_roll


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

i like the way the petite nana looks in your tank. nicely done!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> I was getting sick of the surface film from my cat drinking out of the tank so I made a 'lily' outflow out of a bottle. It works great and actually creates a whirlpool. It's not very noticeable either


Doesn't that outgas the CO2 that you stuck into your outtake?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> lol, the cat only drinks in the morning when I'm too groggy to get up and get him down. Here's the lily, I couldn't get a pic of the whirlpool, my camera is too crappy:icon_roll


Ingenious!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

hyphination said:


> i like the way the petite nana looks in your tank. nicely done!


Thank you 



ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Doesn't that outgas the CO2 that you stuck into your outtake?


I don't inject co2 in this tank... I don't even dose fertilizers 


gmccreedy said:


> Ingenious!


Thanks


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> I don't inject co2 in this tank... I don't even dose fertilizers


Oh I was thinking of your 20 gal...you still have the CO2 stuck into the outtake of the Eheim on that tank, right?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Installed the 2213 on this tank today:


Forgot to ask, does that grey hose output come with the filter?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Oh I was thinking of your 20 gal...you still have the CO2 stuck into the outtake of the Eheim on that tank, right?


Nope, never did... I had it on the intake for like a week after I got it, then I had a diffuser and now I have a reactor


ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Forgot to ask, does that grey hose output come with the filter?


No, I got it at the hardware store for a buck


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I added more petite:


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

HOLY SMOKES. That is AMAZING. I love how everything looks, it all compliments eachother.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

That is one FAT Oto in the front:icon_eek:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Don't freak. Just doing a little 4 week experiment on emersed petite growth


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

if you keep it moist enough no to dry out, it grows about 3 times as fast IME.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> if you keep it moist enough no to dry out, it grows about 3 times as fast IME.


Yeah, it's been maybe 5 days and almost all of them have a new leaf emerging


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Update? As well as your other tanks?


----------



## Captain Hooked (Oct 13, 2008)

...looks like Machu Picchu. Sweet tank! :thumbsup:


----------



## wishexotics (Dec 2, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Don't freak. Just doing a little 4 week experiment on emersed petite growth


Sweet! It's one of the best paludariums I have seen! I say throw a glass lid on it and keep it like that. Newts would love this setup. :thumbsup:


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

looks wicked! Get some frogs or newts in there! Poison dart frogs would look absolutely insane.

They get rigid texture on dry land so they can easily move about, and a soft comfortable pad of moss underwater to chill on! Sweet rig


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

CmLaracy said:


> looks wicked! Get some frogs or newts in there! Poison dart frogs would look absolutely insane.
> 
> They get rigid texture on dry land so they can easily move about, and a soft comfortable pad of moss underwater to chill on! Sweet rig


Do you mean African clawed frogs? PDF's would for sure drown. Newts would work though. Thanks for the compliments


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

updates!!!!!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> Do you mean African clawed frogs? PDF's would for sure drown. Newts would work though. Thanks for the compliments


African clawed frogs would tear that scape APART. Those things are destructive forces of evil twisted nature. They are devil frogs, cute but dangerous. They will eat anything they can fit in their wouths, doesnt matter whst it is. Anything they can't fit in their mouths, they'll destroy while attempting to eat. Once they get bored of that, they'll tear it to pieces with their claws. Then they'll jump out and go hide under your fridge. :icon_eek:

Can you tell I've had some bad experiences with these frogs?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

CmLaracy said:


> African clawed frogs would tear that scape APART. Those things are destructive forces of evil twisted nature. They are devil frogs, cute but dangerous. They will eat anything they can fit in their wouths, doesnt matter whst it is. Anything they can't fit in their mouths, they'll destroy while attempting to eat. Once they get bored of that, they'll tear it to pieces with their claws. Then they'll jump out and go hide under your fridge. :icon_eek:
> 
> Can you tell I've had some bad experiences with these frogs?


I've got two full grown ones. One is 22 and the other 18. They will eat everything, but IDK about destroying it...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I will fill it back up later


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

damn, thats pretty tight!!!


----------



## chonhzilla (Apr 22, 2008)

thats pretty gangsta!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

thats ill!

lol just following suit  

what happened to the petite underwater


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> thats ill!
> 
> lol just following suit
> 
> what happened to the petite underwater


I moved it up I guess


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

:eek5: WOW :thumbsup:


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

This one is my all time favorites...I just love it! This size tank seems so nice. Its going to be my next purchase (I want to get rid of my 29 - so I just have my 75 and a nano). It is probably said somewhere, but what is your light on this tank? And you are using AquaSoil and Power Sand, right? Is it really necessary in a tank like this with anubius, ferns, and moss? 

This must be the ultimate low maintenance tank, but yet still so much fun.

As nice as the vivavrium look is, I think you should fill it back up. An ADA tank deserves to be full of water.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

helgymatt said:


> This one is my all time favorites...I just love it! This size tank seems so nice. Its going to be my next purchase (I want to get rid of my 29 - so I just have my 75 and a nano). It is probably said somewhere, but what is your light on this tank? And you are using AquaSoil and Power Sand, right? Is it really necessary in a tank like this with anubius, ferns, and moss?
> 
> This must be the ultimate low maintenance tank, but yet still so much fun.
> 
> As nice as the vivavrium look is, I think you should fill it back up. An ADA tank deserves to be full of water.


Thanks. My light is the hampton bay 27 watter. I am just using black moon sand.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW where'd you get all that Riccia?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> WOW where'd you get all that Riccia?


I grew it from a little pinch I had (it grows fast)


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

riccia is a total weed. problem is, you need to re-tie it every two monthes, since the bottom part that is actually under the string/hairnet gets shaded out and dies.
it looks amazing though. i like it better then the moss. better contrast to the anubias.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

The pic I quoted above has moss, rather than riccia, right?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> riccia is a total weed. problem is, you need to re-tie it every two monthes, since the bottom part that is actually under the string/hairnet gets shaded out and dies.
> it looks amazing though. i like it better then the moss. better contrast to the anubias.


yes, I know this, but I don't need to tie it down, it's above water


helgymatt said:


> The pic I quoted above has moss, rather than riccia, right?


correct


----------



## coseal (May 26, 2008)

looks awesome! how are you keeping that moss down in the front?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

coseal said:


> looks awesome! how are you keeping that moss down in the front?


it was tied to slate


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

don't hate me :icon_redf








I'm trying something new...


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Nooo what happened to all the plants?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Nooo what happened to all the plants?


they're in the 20 for now


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

lmao wtf did you do! or, what are you trying to do??


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> lmao wtf did you do! or, what are you trying to do??


I'm making a rock wall...


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

for PDF's?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

if this is just trying, that better be foam and not cement. is this gonne be a viv? cuz mainly vivs use that type of background.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> for PDF's?


probably not


fishman9809 said:


> if this is just trying, that better be foam and not cement. is this gonne be a viv? cuz mainly vivs use that type of background.


Yes, it is foam. It isn't attached to the tank in any way


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

:eek5::eek5: you scared me for a second. i thought you glued it to your ADA tank. I see were you are going with this. an ADA paludrium/wabikusa/waterfall would be awesome. I havent started my 30C cuz i don't know what to do with it. this is gonna look great.
are you going for something like this

http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com/#a=0&at=0&mi=2&pt=1&pi=10000&s=0&p=6

http://www.akva.sk/obrazky/bonsai/paludarium3_finished.jpg


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Have you been inspired by medicineman's 700 gal sunken garden? When I saw it I thought it would neat to do something like that in a smaller scale. The last tank you did with the spray foam made me think of it. This one looks a little like it to.

What did you use to cover the foam with in your new one?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

MARIMOBALL said:


> :eek5::eek5: you scared me for a second. i thought you glued it to your ADA tank. I see were you are going with this. an ADA paludrium/wabikusa/waterfall would be awesome. I havent started my 30C cuz i don't know what to do with it. this is gonna look great.
> are you going for something like this
> 
> http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com/#a=0&at=0&mi=2&pt=1&pi=10000&s=0&p=6
> ...


Yes, something like that, except with a rock wall and a little less water 
I'm going to plant the petite all along the waterfall and do a bunch of mosses and crypts and maybe an emersed bolbitis


brion0 said:


> Have you been inspired by medicineman's 700 gal sunken garden? When I saw it I thought it would neat to do something like that in a smaller scale. The last tank you did with the spray foam made me think of it. This one looks a little like it to.
> 
> What did you use to cover the foam with in your new one?


You know, I didn't think of that, but this does remind me of it now that you mention it.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Just so you guys know what it looks like:


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

I was hoping you would update soon. It looks awesome. You have to give us a step by step tutorial on how it was accomplished. it looks like you added natural color gravel but your wall looks gray. Maybe a dark gray pea gravel would look more balanced. It might not matter once the plants cover the wall. What critters are you gonna keep there? What will be the the filter or waterfall?
Oh and more pics please. let me go ahead and rate your thread now.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

MARIMOBALL said:


> I was hoping you would update soon. It looks awesome. You have to give us a step by step tutorial on how it was accomplished. it looks like you added natural color gravel but your wall looks gray. Maybe a dark gray pea gravel would look more balanced. It might not matter once the plants cover the wall. What critters are you gonna keep there? What will be the the filter or waterfall?
> Oh and more pics please. let me go ahead and rate your thread now.


I had the gravel sitting around, it's a pretty grey gravel, unlike the light yellow pea gravel. What I did was carve foam sheets that I had siliconed together, then coated them with several coat of grout. Then I went over the grout after it had cured for several days with a black acrylic paint to fill in some of the crevices with a darker color (though, it didn't turn out as dark as I wanted) and that's it. The waterfall is going down the rock on the left, I didn't want niagra falls to get everything wet. The plants are ficus pumila (sp?) 'quercifolia' (oak leaf creeping fig) [I replaced the huge petite chunk on the far right with this after the pic because I forgot to put it in. It will vine and cover part of the back wall], anubias nana 'petite', singapore moss, and one other unknown plant. The filter is a slowed down 2213 and as for the critters, I'm undecided. It is pretty small after all. The wood is oak from my yard


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

wow looks cool..


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

wow, looks awesome!
i really like the wall.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

You guys win! I couldn't stand it having no water  I've cleaned it, and I am going to start with a fresh new scape, complete with pressurized CO2!


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

You're not going to jump into this without a game plan. What's the species list for the new tank?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

FrostyNYC said:


> You're not going to jump into this without a game plan. What's the species list for the new tank?


Some blyxa, ug, ammania sp. bonsai, rotala nanjenshan (I spelled that way wrong I think lol), ludwigia arcuata, petite and maybe some hm and lim. aro or trident or something like that. I already have a rough scape set up  I can wait! Just need that darn aquasoil!


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Man, forever changing!
Hit me up when you need the nanjenshan, HM, and blyxa.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

mizu-chan said:


> Man, forever changing!
> Hit me up when you need the nanjenshan, HM, and blyxa.


I already have it 
Here's the new journal:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/79610-cls-ada-30-c-ii.html#post755802


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

if you still have the rock wall i would like to have it.:thumbsup:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

MARIMOBALL said:


> if you still have the rock wall i would like to have it.:thumbsup:


how come? I trashed it  I could make another though, LMK what ya want


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow! Awesome thread man! Every page is like a new journal! Love the DIY stuff too. 

Hey how did you get that moss to carpet? .............
JUST KIDDING! :tongue: At least you know you've done something cool when everybody asks about it! 

I'll definitely be referencing these pages more so keep up the good work! 
Freddie


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fastfreddie said:


> Hey how did you get that moss to carpet? .............


HA! I got asked that like 27 times lol


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> You guys win! I couldn't stand it having no water  I've cleaned it, and I am going to start with a fresh new scape, complete with pressurized CO2!


:bounce:
I miss the water too!


----------



## gentledental4u (Feb 28, 2008)

macclellan said:


> It looks like you're 1/2 way there!



ohhhh oohhh livin on a prayer!!! sorry i couldn't resist


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

update please....how's the rescape coming along?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

thanks guys. this is my old 30c journal. check 30c II


----------

